# 1987 MAXIMA VALVE BODY



## BOBJAZZ (Jun 7, 2009)

HOW DO I REMOVE IT


----------



## RidgeRunner45 (Jun 20, 2009)

Are you talking about the cylinder Head completely or just to remove a single valve? I am attempting the whole cylinder head, left side (back near firewall) but looks like it maybe easier to remove the entire engine to get the head off in the back. Got the exhaust manifold broke loose from right side but now have to get the intake off - tomorrow night's project. To get just a single valve, then removing the cover and getting the rocker bar off isn't too bad. I can send you a diagram of the latter if you need it.


----------

